# GT #28: The Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-10) [12-25]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




























]








[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SG]L. Walton [PF] L. Odom [C] A. Bynum

The Phoenix Suns




































[PG] S. Nash [SG] L. Barbosa [SF] G. Hill [PF] S.Marion [C] A. Stoudemire


Team Leaders:​
Lakers:​Suns:​
*Kobe Bryant 26.8​Scoring​Amare Stoudemire 21.0​ *
*Andrew Bynum 10.0​Rebounds​Shawn Marion	10.6 58.9​*
*Kobe Bryant 4.9​Assists:​Steve Nash	12.4​ *
*Andrew Bynum 2.1​Blocks:​Amare Stoudemire	2.0​*
*Kobe Bryant 2.0​Steals:​Shawn Marion 2.2​*
*Andrew Bynum 61.1​FG%:​Amare Stoudemire 56.7​*
*Vladimir Radmanovic 40.2​3PT%​Steve Nash	46.8​*




































ESPN POWER RANKINGS:


















<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3pDGIrjPUrs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3pDGIrjPUrs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TEG4F84Odtc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TEG4F84Odtc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

​


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im afraid of this game.. i think we are going to lose.

we've been playing ok, not that great... im hoping andrew can change that with a monster game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

of the theme of playing up or down to our opponents proves to be true, im thinking we'll come out fired up. Keep in mind fellas. Were at home!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I expect Hill to go off for a Suns team high if Walton is guarding him the majority of the night.

Nash should finish the game with at least 18 assists.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We embarrassed them at home in the first game, and no doubt they remember that. But the Lakers remember it just the same, and they're going to try to come out and do the same thing. Bynum is going to be key in this game, and Kobe's going to have to hit his shots. On offense, we need Derek Fisher to also get it going early and get Nash tired on defense. Farmar will need to do the same thing. I think Rajah Bell might be out for this game, that's one less thing we need to worry about, but Barbosa has been ridiculous as of late. The last time we won a Christmas Day game was during the 2001-2002 season when we beat the 76ers. Since then, we've lost to the Kings, Rockets and the Heat (3 times). We need to get this win tomorrow and move to within a half-game of Phoenix in the standings.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am pumped for this one! If Bynum has 15+ points and 10 rebounds we win.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

We beat them once, we could beat them again! This is our house! :azdaja:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Should be an exciting game to watch. I just hope we can play with the same amount of energy, last time we played them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When you look at our record cause of those two losses.. Losses that could have been wins.. It makes this game even more painful if we don't win.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I hate Phoenix!!

They have become our archrivals over the last few years, and way back in the 90's...

Lets hope Bynum shows Amare who is the new beast unleashed!!! Arrrrggghhh...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we should be able to get andrew at least 3 or 4 lob dunks, especially when amare is out. the suns are way too short.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum Bynum Bynum Bynum and more Bynum. When we're not giving them Bynum, give them Odom Odom Odom Odom and more Odom. Play smart basketball and there is no reason why we can't beat the Suns.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow, didn't realize we were only two behind Phoenix. Even last year when we had a better record at this point in the season we weren't as close to Phoenix.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hey jamel, what's a lakers fan doing in VA?

im in VA too though, but i just moved here.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hopefully this is the coming out party for lamar odom (the star on his head needs to shine)

he needs to abuse the **** out of marion like he did in the playoff


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bleh, we've been waiting for lamar to come out for 3+ years.. i don't think it's going to happen. what you see is what you get, which is a pretty good player.. but not THAT good.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> bleh, we've been waiting for lamar to come out for 3+ years.. i don't think it's going to happen. what you see is what you get, which is a pretty good player.. but not THAT good.


Yeah, if were counting on Lamar to be the difference maker in the game.. Were screwed....


It's pretty sad when we think our 20 year old wet behind the ears center could be a major determining factor in tomorrows game... But not count on Lamar.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar isn't bad, i think it's just that we expect him to be a #2 option, but he's really not.. he's still a good player.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

please do not forget this classic moment. I don't know how to insert youtube, but here is the link

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SPPKMSL9XQw


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

on the page, you click on the embed link.. copy it and paste here.. like this

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPPKMSL9XQw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPPKMSL9XQw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. You got to give it to Phil.. He pisses everyone off.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

All I want for Xmas is a Laker victory...really. I don't care if it is in LA, if we can win this game after D'Antonie (spelling?..who cares) said that the Suns would be thumping us next time that would be unexpected and oh so awesome.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVttQTTQBv4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVttQTTQBv4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Okay got it thank you,
I think Mike D. Says
Blah blah blah blah and some more blah
"He's a hell of a teacher, thanks Phil, Blah blah"
and Phil says
"what a f*** is wrong with you, go sit down, dumb f***"

read his lips


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why the hell is the quote talking about the Lakers in the power rankings about Ron Artest. You think they could get something a little more relavent.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Why the hell is the quote talking about the Lakers in the power rankings about Ron Artest. You think they could get something a little more relavent.


I was thinking the same thing.. I guess the fans are still obsessed with getting Ron Ron.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wonder what ron ron's really worth, taking into the consideration that he's crazy.. im hoping he's worth the MLE, because then he could come over here.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

> "what a f*** is wrong with you, go sit down, dumb f***"


LOL actually thats exactly what he looks to say there. 

Key to this game is keeping Bynum out of foul trouble. Then you gotta have a rotation of guys keeping high pressure on Nash.

Hope springs eternal and all that.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> please do not forget this classic moment. I don't know how to insert youtube, but here is the link
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SPPKMSL9XQw


Yeah...I was thinking about this moment also. I'm sure we will see it on TV one or two times during the game today.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> hey jamel, what's a lakers fan doing in VA?
> 
> im in VA too though, but i just moved here.


I've been living here off and on for 6 years now (I lived in VA, wife stayed in LA) and full time for two. I grew up in Compton and went to college in San Diego. After college was the first time I moved away from SoCal.

I miss everything about there but the cost of living of course.

What part do you stay in? I honestly still don't know this state that well.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Should be a good game. I'm glad they went with something new instead of doing Kobe/Shaq again. Is this the first time they've played since the two coaches got into it?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've been living here off and on for 6 years now (I lived in VA, wife stayed in LA) and full time for two. I grew up in Compton and went to college in San Diego. After college was the first time I moved away from SoCal.
> 
> I miss everything about there but the cost of living of course.
> 
> What part do you stay in? I honestly still don't know this state that well.


im in falls church, near DC and MD... i'll probably be going back home in a year, or somewhere else at least. do you have NBA tv or how do you watch laker games? i stream mine..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> im in falls church, near DC and MD... i'll probably be going back home in a year, or somewhere else at least. do you have NBA tv or how do you watch laker games? i stream mine..


Yeah I have NBA league pass. I've actually had it since the 98-99 season. It was my sophmore year in college. Back in san diego we got FSW but not KCAL. So we had the home games but no road...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> Is this the first time they've played since the two coaches got into it?



Yes, that little Italian is goin down!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I never got to watch the first meeting this year, and can't remember why D'Antoni was mad at Phil. Did he put Kobe back in or something?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I never got to watch the first meeting this year, and can't remember why D'Antoni was mad at Phil. Did he put Kobe back in or something?


Phil called a time-out with the game well in hand. Mike thought he was rubbing it in or something, but Phil just realized a manditory was coming up in less than a minute, so he just got it out of the way. "Go Sit Down!" so classic :lol:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I never got to watch the first meeting this year, and can't remember why D'Antoni was mad at Phil. Did he put Kobe back in or something?





> 'Tis the season to resurrect a little feud.
> 
> For the first time in seemingly forever, it's not Kobe vs. Shaq on Christmas Day, thanks to NBA and ABC finally moving away from that tired story line.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers25dec25,1,5325638.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I seriously despise the Suns. every one of them cept maybe Marion, cause he actually plays hard D. I wanna beat them more than I wanna beat any other team in the L. Gawd I'm getting pumped for this game. We just gotta pound it inside, and there's no way the can stop us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Who will be keeping the flop count?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Who will be keeping the flop count?


I will do it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> I will do it.


Cool man. Keep an eye on Fisher though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I never got to watch the first meeting this year, and can't remember why D'Antoni was mad at Phil. Did he put Kobe back in or something?


He was just mad that the Suns were getting their asses handed to them by 33 points.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he was mad cuz phil called a timeout after he did, which he took it as an insult to the suns players.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cool man. Keep an eye on Fisher though.


Nice edit.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

speaking of flops, what's wrong wit tinker bell? why isn't he starting?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i hate the Suns.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-p_PudYj38&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-p_PudYj38&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


hahahha


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bell is out today.. not sure why. maybe the win blew by him and now his jaw is hurting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ bowtie is horrendous.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

lol at Phil's bow tie.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

defense please.

i thought i had heard bell was out. guess im wrong.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Poor officiating right off the bat and Odom's head is in the clouds for this game. Could be a long one. And Phil just needs a white suit to finally like exactly like Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil can still draw up a nice play out of the timeout. Nice feed Lamar, way to go get it Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the **** was that


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is Odom high? That was an obvious foul.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a foul no doubt.

But the refs are calling it tight right now. Let em play a little.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=IMG_0417.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/IMG_0417.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Can someone tell me when the Lakers hired Colonel Sanders and John Holmes to the coaching staff?!?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like that Bynum is pissed at himself for not dunking that! Show that intensity!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Getting better. I wish Fisher would ease off the early in the shotclock jumpshots.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

phil is an entertainer. they'll probably ask d'antoni how he feels about the bowtie after the game.

whatever d'antoni says, phil can just reply with "wearing a bowtie is better than whining like a girl"


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I want this year is a Lakers win on Christmas... PLLEAAASEE.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> All I want this year is a Lakers win on Christmas... PLLEAAASEE.


Me too. You know you're getting old when you get mostly gag gifts and **** for Christmas. I got an 18 wheeler horn for my Eclipse.  You should see people when I give it a toot. Back to the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Boris is owning Lamar..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Me too. You know you're getting old when you get mostly gag gifts and **** for Christmas. I got an 18 wheeler horn for my Eclipse.  You should see people when I give it a toot. Back to the game.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

:lol:

I didnt get anything this year. My family is mailing me gifts, cause I live in Texas for school.. All I got is this game!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like Kobe is getting healthier. His jump shot is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice flop Odom... Ugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronny getting owned by Skinner.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Turiaf has got to stop going up soft. Finish that ****!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

How are we not down by 10 yet with the way were missing easy baskets.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh, im kind of scared..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tracy Morgan = Andrew Bynum


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey Morgan looks just like a skinny small version of Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Tracy Morgan = Andrew Bynum


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that spear odidos (sp) radio personality guy says andrew looks like a teenage mutant ninja turtle.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No more in game coach interviews with the village idiot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Couple of geniuses on this thread. D'Antoni sucks, get him off my TV.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> that spear odidos (sp) radio personality guy says andrew looks like a teenage mutant ninja turtle.


:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why the hell are they fronting Odom? Skinner comes over to help and easy dunk for Bynum. It will happen, watch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is a monster.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fronting Bynum too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh My God....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ****! Poster!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow!!!! Trevor!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Grant Hill got Nash'd.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a ****ing dunk


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that looked like ricky davis over nash


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Job Jordan


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Grant Hill got Nash'd.


BAHAHAHA


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was the best Laker dunk of the season by far.. It was a foul.. But I dont care, that was just to sick!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, you're quick with the avatars cris.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Trevor telling Grant to get his flopping bull**** out of here!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> damn, you're quick with the avatars cris.


Everyone needs to see the wonders of PJ


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Talk about an offensive then defensive break down.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Van Gundy and Mark Jackson taking shots at each other :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Look at Phil.. Even calling a time out.. He really wants this game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Look at Phil.. Even calling a time out.. He really wants this game.


LOL


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You know on Jacka$$ where those guys run around with hair clippers shaving chunks of hair from unsuspecting victims? Someone should do that to Skinner's goatee.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Look at Phil.. Even calling a time out.. He really wants this game.


:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice looking shot


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

lol nice pic


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher is sizzling. D up Nash!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is there an NBA rule Im not aware of that says its ok to go over a players back for a rebound as long as its Andrew Bynum?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is the man.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

bynum is sick!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I was wrong about Bynum


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

HB said:


> I was wrong about Bynum



Haha quoted.

Bynum and 1 over Amare was just plain nasty.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Is there an NBA rule Im not aware of that says its ok to go over a players back for a rebound as long as its Andrew Bynum?


Yes.... Section 203 Paragraph 4 Line 42


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Seriously. Amare should have at least 3 over the back fouls.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Who would've thought Fisher would develop a reliable jumper. Nice.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

HB said:


> I was wrong about Bynum


That's what happens when you draw career conclusions on 19 year olds. Too bad you didn't listen then. ity:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher is excelling by the lack of defense Nash brings. But you got to defend him on the other end. No points are easy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good God... Fisher saving it for the right day I guess.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Im sorry Gundy is the best announcer now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JVG is becoming an annoying announcer


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Fisher is on fire.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Pass


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HB said:


> JVG is becoming an annoying announcer


I think he's funny, even when he is talking crap on the Lakers. He's got a good sense of humor.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats what I like about Farmar.. He isn't afraid to speak his mind to Bryant. You need those kind of players with Kobe. Cause otherwise he wont respect you.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

OK it's time for a beer run!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i like van gundy a lot too


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> JVG is becoming an annoying announcer


I'd say he is pretty good right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Too many subliminals for my liking (from JVG that is)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

subliminal? what do you mean?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop going underneath the ****ing picks or Nash will sink that three everytime.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

afobisme said:


> subliminal? what do you mean?


Taking sly shots at people

No Shaq in Kobe's five fave list?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did anyone hear them say four Lakers and Jordan during Kobe's fave five? I wasn't aware that Bill Russell played for the Lakers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't think that's subliminal though. his subtle shots at people is kinda funny, he makes things more entertaining. he kind of says the things that people think but don't dare say. 

and i would understand if shaq isn't in kobe's list.. kobe knows the kind of effort he gives.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Taking sly shots at people


Why not ? He isn't insulting anybody and as long as that is not the case it is refreshing to hear an announcer who doesn't cant all the time. There are enough of those who are stating the obvious over and over again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

He takes shots at people but at least he is funny. Barkley takes shots and he just ends up looking like a moron most of the time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not everyone may like Fishers game. But you gotta love his personality. He's a good guy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I know I'm late on this but no matter what the result of this game...

BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM BYNUM


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I still can't believe the Utah fans boo'ed him. What a bunch of losers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He takes shots at people but at least he is funny. Barkley takes shots and he just ends up looking like a moron most of the time.


well, that's true.. but him looking like a moron is pretty funny to me. he said he would kiss a donkey's *** for god's sakes.. that's hilarious.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Once Bynum developes a good post game all other centers are in trouble.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> well, that's true.. but him looking like a moron is pretty funny to me.


Haha, can't really argue with that either.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum power!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why do I think we may ignore Bynum in the second half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good hustle by Kobe and Bynum.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Bynums soft hands. Even when his free throws look awful, they still have a chance.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad TO by Kobe.. BAD.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha he jumped over the lead singer of Maroon 5... JVG knows maroon 5.. HAHAH


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Man I miss Trevor Ariza's hustle and athleticism here in Orlando. SVG had no idea how to use him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tickey tac foul called on Bynum.. You let Bell hump kobe on the other end of the floor, but call that?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Refing Should be done by robots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Bynum has earned a little bit of respect from the officials. He is getting ****ed over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Man I miss Trevor Ariza's hustle and athleticism here in Orlando. SVG had no idea how to use him.


That kid can jump and defend no doubt..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Make up call on the other end for Bynum.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: what the heck does PJ have on?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's what you get for flopping Amare. Take a seat.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

What's up with Phil Jackson's bowtie? lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ariza > mo evans

i think he's more athletic, and he's younger too.

drew got lucky on that block, i dont think he expected amare to be there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> ariza > mo evans
> 
> i think he's more athletic, and he's younger too.
> 
> drew got lucky on that block, i dont think he expected amare to be there.


doesn't shoot every time he touches the ball, etc. Plus Cook is gone.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> doesn't shoot every time he touches the ball, etc. *Plus Cook is gone*.


This is the key to the whole trade


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> doesn't shoot every time he touches the ball, etc. Plus Cook is gone.


You guys summed up my feelings. At the very least he plays good defense and hustles, and at the most he is a great dunker and decent jump shooter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Now the real question is how long do we sit Bynum.... Phil likes to let him sit until halfway through the 4.. I think that would be a mistake tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Amare is on the bench and Phil puts this lineup out?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> What's up with Phil Jackson's bowtie? lol


That's the key to the whole game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Amare is on the bench and Phil puts this lineup out?


Of course.. It would make to much sense to feed Bynum in the post unless Amare and Skinner are both on the floor at the same time double teaming him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronny is playing horrible tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha manhandles Barbosa to the ground. Riiiight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Call a time out you hippy.

We need to stress defense on the guards.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil gives the Suns momentum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum needs to go back in early. To much rotation to the paint to help out Ronny. Bynum and Odom are enough for the paint vs the suns. We need to contain the guards, not the post.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im afraid of the 4th.. phoenix has shot pretty well.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I hate how you barely touch bell and he starts flying around like a fish out of water.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If only we had Brian Cook right now. :nonono:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow...luckiest team on earth...the Suns..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

For any of you who wished for a Laker victory today... 










Im not sure, that wish will be delivered.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I hate Suns, GO L.A.!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Machine is back to normal.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha flop!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sasha flop!


If you cant beat them at flopping, join them.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

When Boris Diaw burns you you know you are terrible...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just watching Vlade attempt to guard anyone, gives me chills...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

In fairness to him, Diaw hooked twice with his off arm and basically pushed Vlad into the paint. He should not be in the game right now though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mike is now starting to cry. It always happens around this time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

They called that foul...... Are you ****ing kidding me? Are we playing grade school basketball?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Big shot by Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This officiating sucks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This officiating sucks.


You must mean Sun Whistle Blowing!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow @ that move


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hooooolllllyyyyy ****


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, have mercy on them. That's not even right.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That was sick.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe..kobe..kobe


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kobe jus owned Reja Twice....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe found a DeLorean and went back to 2000. He's too old for ****! I'm still in awe!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Ladies and Gents...the real Kobe Bryant is back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy **** that was mean...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, it definitely wasn't nice. didn't think he could still get up like that. only 13 shots thus far, fantastic i say.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.... Im still like speechless.. I mean that was defiantly an image of his fro days..


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe found a DeLorean and went back to 2000. He's too old for ****! I'm still in awe!


Hahaha @ the DeLorean reference.

Kobe's a very old 29 y/o indeed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what happened to luke.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil!!! Hahahahahahahahah!!!! He's Getting Fined!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rofl @ Pj


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

DAM! 

Man, blows by Raja & throws down a monster 180/360 dunk into the Suns' grill. 

DAM!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ladies and gentelmen, Kobe can play defense too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All they can do is foul Bynum when he gets the ball. He should shoot 20 free throws tonight.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Laker bandwagon is pretty fun.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom had a clear path to the basket.. And he takes a horrible three.... God I hate that.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

What did phil say?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Laker bandwagon is pretty fun.


The same crazy ****ers have been here all along. Maybe a few slipped through the cracks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No lead is safe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Imdaman said:


> What did phil say?


something along the lines of he is sorry she has to be here doing this interview talking to me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bell looks like a miniature Xerxes (I think thats how you spell it) from 300. He looks like a feminain Persian dude kinda.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Who was kobe pointing at just now?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, he kind of has an exotic look.. i dont remember xerxes though. either way, i think that's a face worthy of being punched.



Cris said:


> something along the lines of he is sorry she has to be here doing this interview talking to me.


the funny part was when michelle tafoya responded.. cuz she knew what phil was up to.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Who was kobe pointing at just now?


Was wondering the same.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Who was kobe pointing at just now?


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is going insane.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How in gods name do you make that... it is ****ing unfair!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn he is ****ing back. D'Antoni crybaby.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

D'Antoni's whining makes me giggle.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Aw no ****ing way you can call that. How in the world did he get that to go down? Kobe is back.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that was bull****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is a freaking monster... MONSTER


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Taste It


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Farmar and Bynum have such great chemistry. Ariza with a nice block. career high on Bynum on points.

Man Lakers are rolling.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

26 For Bynum...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

today is a good day! unless we blow that lead..

i dont know how bynum puts those numbers up without even having a post game. actually, nevermind. this is the suns we're talking about here.

oh and mike breen/mark jackson/JVG is a good combo.. much better than mike tariqo and hubie brown (or al michaels and hubie brown).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think we should keep farmar out there. Run the pick and roll with Kobe and Bynum. And when they rotate over to Kobe, kobe knows how to feed Bynum. Just keep doing it cause they don't have any answer for tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> today is a good day! unless we blow that lead..
> 
> i dont know how bynum puts those numbers up without even having a post game. actually, nevermind. this is the suns we're talking about here.




You just jinxed it! :azdaja:

He does have a post game. We just dont feed him in the post. He gets his points the way amare does. With speed. Bynum is deceptively fast for someone his size. And he is a garbage man, picks up all our bricks and builds a house out of em.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is playing so good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think we should keep farmar out there. Run the pick and roll with Kobe and Bynum. And when they rotate over to Kobe, kobe knows how to feed Bynum. Just keep doing it cause they don't have any answer for tonight.


We need to keep Farmar in the Laker Uni!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not a smart foul by Fisher. Not even needed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, what was that defense of crap right there.. WTF were the Lakers doing... If kobe wasn't making everything, they would be right there behind us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not much of a foul. But it was contact.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> that was bull****


!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** that call.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn this is great 
when Derek is in the lakers play great and youd think they would play a little worse when Farmar comes in, but they play just as well.....
this is amazing really, i dont think with Bynum playing the way he is AND THE CONFIDENCE (you can see it in his face unlike previous years) the Suns can beat the Lakers
the only damp spot on the game is Sasha, the Lakers havent looked as great with him out on the floor....

but wow this is ****ing great

**** THE SUNS


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yikes... Were not running the offense anymore.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

hahaaah the FTs tell the story.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Trevor made up for it though with that nice slasher move.

Dare I say.. Very Caron Butler like.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bow before Ariza.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This game is so fun to watch, especially compared to the Cavs/Heat game before.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this is the most exciting i've seen thus far into the season. it's even better that we are winning.

it seems like the suns can't handle us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

croco said:


> This game is so fun to watch, especially compared to the Cavs/Heat game before.


That wasnt a game... It was a free throw practice.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll let Amare shot that all day long.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Just a quick question, guys. I'm on the top of my seat and I'm "watching" this game via live score on ESPN, so I can imagine how excited you all must be (judging by the score and comments), but I wish to know how come #24 has 8 TOs listed? I'll be sure do d/l the game tomorrow but I can't wait that long to find out why such a high number of turnovers and I've only browsed from page 11 to here and not found my answer.

Thanks and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Trevor was such a steal for us.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

after this game phil should walk up to d'antoni and show him two fingers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hhaha damn i love Dantonis stupid facial expressions hahaha


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher with another bad foul. Man, what was the point of that? I mean it's not like Nash wont make these ****ing free throws.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

put farmar in the game, fish can't keep up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Amare Just Flopped On Fisher!!! Hahahahahahaah


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rofl... what the **** was that


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW that flop by Amare was shameless.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh good foul fisher..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I hope Phil calls timeout with like 15 seconds to go


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol phil should call a timeout after this one, i'll be rolling on the floor


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He should...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I hope Phil calls timeout with like 15 seconds to go


AHAHAH, Dude I swear I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

AHAHAHAAAA do it phil


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Just a quick question, guys. I'm on the top of my seat and I'm "watching" this game via live score on ESPN, so I can imagine how excited you all must be (judging by the score and comments), but I wish to know how come #24 has 8 TOs listed? I'll be sure do d/l the game tomorrow but I can't wait that long to find out why such a high number of turnovers and I've only browsed from page 11 to here and not found my answer.
> 
> Thanks and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Go Lakers!


Yes he does have 8 TO's but it really feels like 2.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

JVG thinks Lakers could beat the Suns in a seven game series huh?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

**** a timeout Phil should draw up a play


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I know this is just one game but I think the lakers are serious contenders this year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Raja Smells!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Great Win!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great win for us, and glad to see us play a great game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Player of the game.. Kobe shot well.. But those 8 TO's to 7 assists kind of sucked. But he was big in the fourth... Bynum had 28 and 12.. with 4 assists, and 2 blocks... 

Not sure who should get player of the game. Both were important. You remove either of them the Laker's wouldn't win tonight.. Tough call.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Trevor ariza was key for us tonight...great win:clap2:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe and Andrew tonight were just awesome. Usually, I'd give Kobe flack for those 8 turnovers, but it's hard to argue against 38pts, 7assts and all those clutch shots down the stretch.

Andrew has officially arrived. 28pts, 12rbs, 4assts and 2blks on a nationally televised Xmas day game...the kid is going to be a stud.

He's now getting 12.5ppg and 10rpg. At this pace, he'll finish the season somewhere around 15/11. He just continues to impress me more and more every game.

Oh, and guys...I think we're actually good.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, it feels weird, we're actually playing this well. I just hope we can stay consistent, and play well against our next two opponent's (Utah and Boston) and not get blown out of those games.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

IMO Bynum for POG. Career high, 11-13 FG, alleyoops, defense. I got my xmas gift!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

A Lakers win over the Suns + an iPod as a present from my folks = the best ****ing Christmas in the last couple of years!!! Can't wait to download this; it's the first time I'm up at 2:30 AM "watching" a game via live score and this happens!! Yay 

On the sidenote: Suns fan(s) on their board complain over the refs... seemed the exact opposite from your comments .

good night and a late Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

what a great performance by the lakers. That was the best i've seen kobe play all season. really playing within the offense and shooting a great %. Andrew has had Career games against Chris Kamen and Amare (though he didn't guard him much). boy's ballin. Trevor has been absolutely great. I really didn't expect this much from him, but he is worlds better than Mo. Lamar chips in wit his usual 14-18, Fish and Farmar were good, man, just an over-all great team performance.


If we can take care of business against the Jazz and beat the Celtics next Sunday, I don't think it'd be a stretch to call us the best team in the Pacific.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am BEYOND ecstatic right now! Trevor Ariza had the DUNK OF THE ****ING YEAR! Kobe reverted back to Mamba and basically gave the Suns a huge "**** you!" Bynum was amazing! 28 points?! Holy ****! Bynum kicks too much ***.

Oh, and Mike D'Antoni can kiss my ***. **** that *****. He tells Phil after the first game that he still has 3 more chances against us, blah blah blah. You lost again, *******. You're never going to win **** in this league. Quit now while you're ahead. 

Merry Christmas, everyone! GO LAKERS!

Player of the Game - Kobe? Bynum?

I almost want to give it to Ariza just for that dunk alone. That was ricockulous! 

Oh, and Phil's tie was fantastic! I want one!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol @ Kobe clowning Phil about his bow tie lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

this is the first time in a while that I am content with the lakers point guard situation, having smush as a starter for 2 seasons still brings me nightmares from time to time lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If Kobe would have had like 3-4 TO's.. I would say he should get it.. 8 TO's is pretty bad even when you have a superman like game like he did tonight.

Bynum had a career high, and was our best defender for the majority of the game. Think you gotta give it to him for raping Amare tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

D'Antoni mic'd up.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> D'Antoni mic'd up.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^ Quality:clap2:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> D'Antoni mic'd up.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



hahahahaaha

it was funny when they did a coaching comparison with him n Phil and down at the bottom where it said "Titles" 

0 - 9

:lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> D'Antoni mic'd up.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Great video haha.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahahahah


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im looking forward to boston.. i'll be super happy if we can win the next 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahahahaha! That video is awesome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So, player of the game - Bynum? General consensus is a yay or nay? I'm assuming it's a yay, and so I shall go update the thread.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> So, player of the game - Bynum? General consensus is a yay or nay? I'm assuming it's a yay, and so I shall go update the thread.


Yeah.. You got to give to him I think. Aside from Trevor he played the best defense on the night. Career high 28 points on amazing shooting percentages. 12 rebounds, and pretty much kept Amare on the bench all night.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe had a great game, though I say give the POTG to Bynum. He worked hard and deserves it, he is the biggest difference maker over last season after all.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Join the Avatar/Sig Party Everyone!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> D'Antoni mic'd up.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZcRnjfUt_Gw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Nice!!! :lol:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

On Ariza I called it.

This is why it Cook + mo for Ariza is should a great move, because Ariza is a great defender. We all ready have shooters, we don't need Ariza to shoot at all. I'd rather have him slash and try to get dunks or move around offensively trying to get boards while expending most of his energy defensively.

Now we just have to dump Walton and Vlad for a serviceable defensive PF and we are ready to rumble


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> On Ariza I called it.
> 
> This is why it Cook + mo for Ariza is should a great move, because Ariza is a great defender. We all ready have shooters, we don't need Ariza to shoot at all. I'd rather have him slash and try to get dunks or move around offensively trying to get boards while expending most of his energy defensively.
> 
> Now we just have to dump Walton and Vlad for a serviceable defensive PF and we are ready to rumble


word.. i think we need to get rid of either luke or vladi.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<a href="http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m160/bobbyt207/?action=view&current=atw13.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m160/bobbyt207/atw13.jpg" border="0" alt="suns suck"></a>


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cris said:


> Join the Avatar/Sig Party Everyone!


dispite his flopping, i really like steve nash. He's the only one on the team that has balls. Everybody else on the team are whining *****es.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i like steve too. i don't like amare that much, he's such a one dimensional player. i'd actually prefer marion over him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like Nash as well. Tremendous player, and one of the best at what he does. But that does not mean that I will not poke fun at him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i like nash too, i dont know how anyone could dislike him... okay, maybe for his lack of defense.. but his offense more than cancels out his D.

he's also a team player, unselfish, good shooter, passer, and is tougher than bigs like amare.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I dislike Nash. His fundamentals are so bad defensively to the point where it's like he has never put any effort in to get better on that side of the ball. You can at least strive to be an average defender.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers made the Suns their ***** yesterday...I sure enjoyed it...without Walton and Kwame we still own them in the 4th. I guess we all know who the better team is. 


Nash should jus retire.


----------

